# What to wear for Riding Club Horse Shows?



## MileyMouse (15 April 2010)

(also in New Lounge)

What is the correct attire for a Riding Club Horse show - for both horse and rider?

Will be both of ours first show this weekend and not sure what the wear?!


----------



## JennBags (15 April 2010)

What class(es) are you doing?

Generally, I would say:
Rider: Beige/cream jods, tweed jacket, brown/black long boots/short boots & gaiters

Horse: Brown tack, black or brown numnah, snaffle bridle.

Although could well be wrong not being a showing aficionado.


----------



## MileyMouse (15 April 2010)

We are just doing 'riding club horse' with an optional small jump!

I only have black tack at the mo, but i'm guessing that as its only a riding club show that it won't matter too much?!


----------



## featheracf (13 June 2011)

I have won this a few times even without the correct attire on one occasion.  If you want to be completely correct then the rider should have beige jods, blue/black jacket with matching colour hat pref with beige chin strap. button hole rosette thing, long black boots or black boots with gaiters depends on the level for spurs. You can also carry a showing cane. your hair should be in a bun in a hair net.

The horse should have a coloured browband to match your buttonhole i use navy blue and white. cavesson nose band and snaffle bit.  The tack should be brown and the numnah should be brown to match tack or dont use one at all and the girth ideally leather if not depends on colour of horse white for grey horse, brown for brown horses etc you get the idea!!! The horse should be plaited. boots are not usually allowed.

The details such as tack colour, matching browband and button hole, numnah colour and jods etc usually only have an impact when say there are 2 combinations suitable for 1st then the judge will look at the small details!  That said i have won whilst my horse had a grackle noseband, large white saddle cloth with name on and i had white jods because we were showjumping but entered last minute to riding club  horse!  Good luck!


----------



## dibbin (13 June 2011)

My sister did a local one at the weekend, she wore:
Cream jods
White shirt
Tie
Navy show jacket
Black short boots and chaps
Black riding hat

Horse (grey ISH) wore:
Black tack (bridle and jumping saddle)
Plain numnah

They were 3rd, but the judge said they'd have been 1st if she'd remembered to take the horse's jumping boots off, and had plaited him up.


----------



## SmallHunter (13 June 2011)

For riding club horse you should turn out to type. 

Your safest bet is Tweed jacket, pale blue or cream shirt with a tie and tie pin, canary or beige jodphurs, long black boots, hair in a bun and hairnet with navy blue velvet hat and brown gloves and cane.

You would only wear a blue jacket if your horse is very fine and therefore a hack type, women should never wear black for showing. Only use a velvet browband if your horse is of riding horse type plain browband for hunter type.

ETA just realised this is an old thread so never mind


----------



## WoodfordFox (13 June 2011)

'Neat and tidy' is the best advice I've ever had, and again, dress to type. Assuming it's a local show, think of the 'whole picture' and wear what suits you both, choose what makes a nice picture without being too flashy. I've met many a judge who's been put-off by excess bling and fussy details, and I always remember to take out my earrings now!


----------

